# Summertime Lull



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I've realized that I've barely been on LJ's over the past month. Mostly my time on LJ's directly correlates with the amount of time I spend woodworking. As summertime approaches I've barely spent any time in the shop over the past month, and though I have several projects in mind, I have little desire to build them right now. Mostly spent the last month building a woodshed and a dock…when the sun's out and the weather is warm I really can't bear to shut myself in the shop.
I'm curious how other LJ's are; is ww mostly a fall/winter/foul weather hobby? Judging by the traffic on LJ's, it seems for most ww is a year-long pursuit, obviously for those with unheated shops, summer is the time to woodwork!


----------



## AJLastra (Apr 19, 2012)

I work wood all year. I'm blessed in that I have a market for what I make even though working wood isnt my full time profession. I plan projects around a given time of the year: Late winter, say Feb, March, I start making items for school graduations, Mother's Day, Father's Day, wedding season. I start buying stock and working plans in July for Thanksgiving and Christmas. When I'm not working those items, i'm always working on one or more furniture projects at the same time for two galleries that sell my work. My shop isnt air conditioned in the summer so believe it or not, the hard wood floor in my dining room is where the cut pieces waiting to be assembled sit until i'm ready to start assembly. I avoid as much wood movement as I can from humidity that way. My wife is an absolute saint. In the winter, I heat with propane. The shop is 3/4 insulated with R19 on the walls. I can heat it to between 60- 75 degrees depending on wind chill.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

My engineering day job requires 50 hrs a week and I'm also a retail business owner and work several nights and every Saturday in "the store". Wish I could think about retirement and playing in the shop. That was a possibility before Obama. Now I'll be lucky to retire at 80. Two years cut back to 75% pay, no bonuses which was another 25% hit, then job eliminated, 3 months un-employed before taking a job paying half what I used to make, terrible market for retail sales all combined to pretty much screw any chance I had for retirement. Yeah, the private sector is doing so FINE I could just scream with joy and satisfaction at all this Hope-n-Change.

But, I do get in the shop a couple nights for 3 or 4 hours during the week and sometimes all day on Sundays if I don't have to be working in the yard or tending to family functions. Probably the best I can hope for for till after November. It's the only thing that allows me some peace of mind and satisfaction.

As far as temperature is concerned, my shop is in the basement and I have HVAC down there. Just have to finish in the garage to vent fumes outside.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm used to the weather - hot or cold. I've worked in woodworking plants for over 30 years and we've never had any heat or air in the plant. The offices up front do. However, the office that I have when I'm not on the floor is in our machine shop and there is no heating or air. Neither are there any windows. In the winter I do have a small space heater mostly for my feet and legs and in the summer I have a floor fan. I rarely work in the evenings when I go home because I'm almost 62 and still work around 48 hours per week so I mainly just sit in my shop for a couple of hours when I go home. All of my woodworking is done every Saturday and Sunday and all I have are a small space heater and a floor fan but that is what I have all week only when I'm not on the shop floor but I work maintenance so just don't have it all the time. So when I'm in my shop I'm as comfortable as I am when I'm at work which is not really comfortable.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Crank, you might be taking those words out of my own mouth. Our molding business was a good business and we were hoping to sell it for our retirement. Now it ain't going to happen. We'll be lucky just to keep it running. I figure that I'll probably have to work till I drop.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have an air conditioned shop so I enjoy wood working sweat free all summer. It has been a little slow on LJ's lately. I hope it picks back up soon.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Have a wonderful summer.
I am in the same boat, fight to find time for the blogs and answers, but love it when I do.
Here due to a move and a new family that takes more time and efford to settle than expected, but I feel confident we will be back strong.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

My woodworking has no season, but my participation at LJ is directly correlated with how much "fun" woodworking I am doing.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

If not for recent health challenges, I'd be spending my time at the gun club or fly fishing. But, I've enjoyed LJ during this respite, although I agree things seem to have slowed down with the arrival of summer. And, off to the gun club this afternoon for Trap League!


----------

